# Work Opportunities.



## brijraj (Sep 5, 2014)

I need advice for work opportunity. Is there better scope for work in Canada? Currently I am working in financial market.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What do you mean by "scope for work in Canada"? That barely makes sense. And better than where? What are you trying to compare it to? Britain? America? Australia? What?

And do you not realize that Canada is the second largest country in the world? That means that one cannot generalize about Canada but, rather, must be specific about provinces and regions within provinces if one want to get accurate information.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

brijraj said:


> I need advice for work opportunity. Is there better scope for work in Canada? Currently I am working in financial market.


Better to look for local job sites like monster...etc , to see the types of jobs you can fit in, 
none else can guarantee...it depends upon case to case to secure the job once you land !!
definitely, any kind of international exposure if you have, will be added advantage

all the best !!!


----------



## soonawan786 (Sep 5, 2014)

*give me a job*



brijraj said:


> I need advice for work opportunity. Is there better scope for work in Canada? Currently I am working in financial market.


Thanks Sir I want A job Please give me a job. I am From Pakistan.......


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

soonawan786 said:


> Thanks Sir I want A job Please give me a job. I am From Pakistan.......




Please give you a job?!?! Are you for real????


----------



## soonawan786 (Sep 5, 2014)

colchar said:


> Please give you a job?!?! Are you for real????


Yes Sir I am Real And I am Attach My CV Please Review It.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

soonawan786 said:


> Yes Sir I am Real And I am Attach My CV Please Review It.


Dude, you r mistaken....this is not any jobsite.
This is expatforum... please check once again !!!

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## CanadianMoose (Sep 6, 2014)

brijraj said:


> I need advice for work opportunity. Is there better scope for work in Canada? Currently I am working in financial market.


What type of jobs are you looking for specifically? Financial is pretty broad... and do you have the credentials and the right educational background to possibly obtain residency or even a short term visa in the first place?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

soonawan786 said:


> Thanks Sir I want A job Please give me a job. I am From Pakistan.......


Why would you, _a non-Canadian citizen_, expect someone on an anonymous Internet forum to just _give_ you a job in Canada when there are Canadian citizens in Canada who are without work?

As you are not a citizen of Canada, you would require a sponsored work visa of some sort to legally work in Canada. 

Also, as there are lots of unemployed people in Canada, I don't know that many employers are willing to sponsor someone sight unseen just because they want to come to Canada to live... employers have a large enough pool of candidates from within Canada to choose from, which would make an international search unnecessary.

Do you have extra special skills, training, or _Canadian_ experience that would set you apart from a _Canadian_ applicant and which would justify a Canadian employer going to the time and expense to get a sponsorship visa for you?

No? Thought not. 

You, like everyone else who wants to come to Canada, are going to have to earn your way in by fulfilling the criteria set out by the CIC.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

soonawan786 said:


> Yes Sir I am Real And I am Attach My CV Please Review It.



:der:


----------

